# EXCEL 600 series by Auto Trail Owners?



## celtic-warlord (Dec 21, 2009)

Any other owners of Excel 600 series motorhomes out there? 
Can find no references to them apart from advertising.
There is now a dedicated forum group available for this particular vehicle group at: THIS LINK

Iain


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Iain, We bought a 670b in March and hated it ,we went to Spain and it spent a lot of the time in the fiat garage, arrived back 10 days ago and we now exchange it for a Bessacar 520 on wednesday. 
Having said that we had an autotrail tracker before which we loved.
regards Kim


----------



## celtic-warlord (Dec 21, 2009)

Mechanical problems the cause of your dislike of it then?....... what problems were you having with it? was it one recurring problem, or several different faults?
Iain


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, lots of things, before we set off, we had al ight onthe dash(fuel injection ),it went to fiat here and spent the day there. When in France it was cold at night so we set up the webasto for heat ,it didn`t work, smell of burning under the cupboards. the next day iput the water on to heat ,same smell of burning, auto fridge wouldn`t work on auto.
sink and toilet basin would not drain properly,Yes we were level.
When we arrived in Spainit went to our storage place (we have a home there) next day we went back to clean it and it wouln`t start.
Thankfully fiat assistance were fantastic ,and it had a bad electrical problem which resulted in nothing working at all. we also had opted for a fixed bed for the first time, but realised too late it wasn`t for us, we thought the fitments in the interior were poor quality but of course you often don`t realise this until trying to use things. So all in all we are glad to be getting shut. Have you bought one Iain ?
regards Kim


----------



## celtic-warlord (Dec 21, 2009)

I will NOT be put off!  
Yes indeedy, we've just bought a 600b (likewise, fixed bed)
Hopefully your problems won't be replicated on ours. Time will tell eh?
Wish us luck, we're picking up on friday
Your comments are most useful, as things to "look out for" for future reference, thanks.
Anyone else out there had problems with these vehicles?
Iain


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Iain, i`m sure ours was a one off, god luck and i hope you enjoy your new van, Kim


----------



## celtic-warlord (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm SURE we will, Thanks Kim

UPDATE 22 JULY:
Well, we've found your "smell of something burning" Kim - and the lack of drainage in the bathroom. Hopefully BOTH are actually very minor problems, apparently both caused by build debris, which, whilst shouldn't be there, obviously .......... "happens" at times 

LOVE the new van though, it's all we wanted in a motorhome

There's now a dedicated forum group for Excel owners too! - see HERE

Iain


----------

